# Advice Request- Skimming after wallpaper removal



## jonbflyfisher (Jan 4, 2022)

Hey Everyone
First off, thank you for all the great reading material you have provided! I've learned a lot lurking on the site. I am working on my own home (for a change) and would love some opinions and suggestions on my next step. This room was covered with a single coat of paper in 1983. The wall was finished and painted before they hung the paper, for which I am extremely thankful! I was able to remove it without too much effort with my Earlex steamer. After removing the paper I have gone back over it with a solution (water/baking soda/dish soap) and a 3" knife which has done a great job removing the residual glue. I'm almost finished with the adhesive removal and I am actually surprised how well it has gone. The cleaned surface is smooth to the touch although I can see some staining on the surface from the glue. I have some nail hole pops and other repairs to make next. There are enough spots to patch that I feel a skim coat (after patching, sanding) is going to be my best option for the long run.

I am wavering between two options. First, I could go the roller & joint compound route. I've got 36" and 24" skim blades I can use. My game plan would be roll/skim two thin coats then light sand. If all is well, then prime and prep for paint. This would be my largest skim job. I've only done bedrooms up to this point. They turned out quite nice, but it is a lot of time and effort. I would use the Baker's scaffold to roll/skim the high parts first, then move down and hit the lower with a small overlap.

My second option would be spraying two coats of USG Tuff Hide. I think I can get access to a Graco Mark V. I feel like I would do the same amount of prep work because I would cover everything to protect from sanding if I were to skim. So, if i were to spray Tuff Hide, I would do my patching/sanding and then lay spray two coats with a light sand at the end. I feel like I am lucky because I will have a good substrate surface to either spray or skim.

I am experienced with spraying paint, but this would be my first time spraying mud. I've done the reading and YouTube crash courses and I feel confident I could handle the sprayer. The proof is in the pudding (or mud) though.

Given the above info, what would sway you towards roll/skim or spray? The walls will be painted with a semi-gloss in a white shade. Lots of natural light during the day, primarily lamp light in the evening. Tallest wall is 13 feet tapering down to 9 feet. Works out to be about 700 square feet including a small hallway. Trim and mantle will be painted.

Hopefully I've shared enough to give some idea of the job. Let me know if I've left something out. Thanks in advance!


----------



## hendrix417 (Aug 9, 2018)

if you decide to skim, then primer it first with kilz, or gardz, or similar. save yourself a lot of grief..... you won't be sorry...


----------



## jonbflyfisher (Jan 4, 2022)

hendrix417 said:


> if you decide to skim, then primer it first with kilz, or gardz, or similar. save yourself a lot of grief..... you won't be sorry...


Thanks hendrix, great point. Having everything sealed will help a lot.


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

ill second that.

and i would roll skim it. get a buddy to roll for ya or your arm will fall off. lol second roll skim coat i wipe tight. i just say no to paper removal jobs these days.


----------



## Muddobber (Jan 14, 2022)

hendrix417 said:


> if you decide to skim, then primer it first with kilz, or gardz, or similar. save yourself a lot of grief..... you won't be sorry...


Agreed, sand primer before skim coat for smoother finish.


----------

